# 5 month old Pit Bull won't eat food



## blstrge (Apr 29, 2008)

I just got my dog three days ago. I know he's adjusting but he won't eat the food I got him. I don't know what he was eating before so I got him a big bag of Purina All Pro. I even got him some Shake Inns to sprinkle on his food to entice him. He's 50 pounds and I know he should be eating better. Any suggestions?


----------



## Darkmoon (Mar 12, 2007)

When I brought home Nubs my 11 month old pit bull, he hated his food so much that he refused to eat at all. He was on Science diet (which is what most rescues use). I ended up feeding him some wet dog food for a day then I put him on Solid Gold (you can get it from Petco) and he's ate like a pig since.

You could also put a small amount of warm water to soften the food and make it smell better.


----------



## blstrge (Apr 29, 2008)

I'll try warm water out for sure. I also heard that Purina is a crapy brand of food. Is it just the fact that Purina isn't a very good tasting food?


----------



## Darkmoon (Mar 12, 2007)

Both. It really isn't a good food. If your dog does well on it great, but you can do better!

http://www.dogfoodanalysis.com/dog_food_reviews/

Look at that and go for a 3 star food or above. Also wet food with dry then fadeing out the wet food works well too.


----------



## blstrge (Apr 29, 2008)

I appreciate the advice Darkmoon. I think my dog hates the Purina so I'll stay away from that brand. I'll check out the dog food analysis.


----------



## Spicy1_VV (Jun 1, 2007)

I would follow Darkmoons advice. The warm water can really help and I'd add an egg to and mix it all up. Its helped a couple of mine going from raw back to dry they will eat it like that.


----------

